# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  *•︽•* ماذا تسمع الآن ؟ *•︽•*

## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

*
*سلام من الله عليكم
* 
* 

۝ أخي الكريم \ أختي الكريمـة ۝ 


ادخل ـي واكتب ـي لنا ماذا تسمع \ ــين الآن ؟

قرآن كريم ،دعاء  ،أنشودة إسلامية ، عزاء ، محاضرة إسلامية وغيرهم 

ولو سمحتون لي عند ذكر الأنشودة أو المحاضرة أو السورة القرآنية أرجو ذكر المنشد أو المحاضر أو القارئ للفائدة...
وطبعاً يكون مع وضع الرابط*  
* 

أتمنى أن تعجبكم المساهمة

وإن شاء الله أجد المشاركة من الجميع .....

وحياكم الله إخواني ،، أخواتي جميعاً


*
*
**
*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (09-03-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

اتمنى-- الشيخ حسين الاكرف 

http://shiavoice.com/play-vz24q.html

----------


## عنيده

اسمع الجمره الى حامد زيد ..

شعر ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلي من فتحت على الدنيا عيناي -الشيخ حسين الاكرف* 


http://shiavoice.com/play-329En.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يادهري-الشيخ حسين الاكرف*

http://shiavoice.com/play-cOR8w.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دعاء كميل -باسم الكربلائي*

http://shia.mine.nu/play-xzu3d.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زيارة الامام الحسين-الشيخ قاسم بيضون العاملي*


http://shiavoice.com/play-z8udg.html

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سر الحياة <~ محمود شآهين !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دعاء الصباح-السيد وليد المزيدي*

http://shiavoice.com/play-zh835.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حوراء زينب زينب يا حوراء-*

http://www.4shared.com/file/23621620...5f/Track2.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حبك يداويني-مهدي العبودي*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XO0y...eature=related

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى <~ الشيخ حسينْ الأكرف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جالسه اسمع دعاء ابي حمزة الثمالي 
بصوت المقرأ ميتم التمار

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إخذوها روحي <~ الدلفي 
http://www.sarsound.org/sound/playmaq-8097-0.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*•︽•* 

*الهي بأسمك الاعظم واسراره-باسم الكربلائي* 

http://shiavoice.com/play-n8q4h.html

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اسمع شي 
بس حابه اسمع عزاء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

الله يعطيك العافيييه غلاتووو 
على هييك موضووع حلوو كثيررر :)


قاعده اسمع عزااااء 

حماي الحميه ، اصدار علي والايتام ، هاني التميمي 

لا عدمنااا طلتك الحلووه 

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح غناتي 
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## عنيده

انا الحين قاعده اسمع شعر الى فزاع ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قيثارة العشاق <~ يزن الشاب !

----------


## عنيده

اسمع شده ورد مواليد بس ما ادري الى مين ^^ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في مرسى الاشواق - محمد الحلفي* 
http://shiavoice.com/play-83Y7B.html

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمنيتي <~ غسان الشامي !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لاتسأل شلون - محمد الحلفي*


http://shiavoice.com/play-bdjcp.html

----------


## عنيده

_ههههم اسمع قاعده شعر الى حامد زيد .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

*علينا يختلف حبه-علي الدلفي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/2TCjbEoC/_online.html*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (09-08-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فاطمة- علي الزينبي*

http://shiavoice.com/play-znqvd.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحسين (موال)- علي الزينبي* 

http://shiavoice.com/play-ttce4.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حيدر وسط دلالي -السيد شريف الموسوي*

http://shiavoice.com/play-4e3w9.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عاشق-حيدر التميمي*

http://www.4shared.com/video/KngCYoTN/Ashq.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*روحي بحضرتك - علي الزينبي* 

http://www.mediafire.com/?dyfyxmenhjh

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحب عيني الحب -مرتضى البيضاني \مرتضى العبودي*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uo-leylAA

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نبينا يا نبينا -سلامه البيضاني*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4HCs...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تصدق حيل أنا تعبان- احمد الصانع*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bANpH...eature=related

----------


## عفاف الهدى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR0L4...layer_embedded

*واحتنا فرحانه
امين السيهاتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حتى اني اسمع :)*
*واحتنا فرحانه -لسيد أمين السيهاتي* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR0L4...layer_embedded

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لو روحي طير تصير - مهدي العبودي * 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaQIS...eature=related

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*




لو روحي طير تصير - مهدي العبودي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaQIS...eature=related



=)*

----------


## عنيده

اسمع لبيك اباذر و مرتضى الحلواجي ..

----------


## Hussain.T

زعلتكـ-بآسم الكربلآئي~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كنت اسمع جنح الطير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*علي مولانه-علي الزينبي*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7xUX...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نادى علياً مظهر العجائب-صفاء السعد*


http://shiavoice.com/play-uq93q.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نذرت الحب-باسم الكربلائي*



http://shiavoice.com/play-uq93q.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يازهرا- علي البهادلي*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyRZy...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نذير الرماحي-لاتلومون*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c1hy...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وقفوهم إنهم مسئولون-الشيخ حسين الاكرف*

http://shiavoice.com/play-c676p.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حيدر حبيبي-حيدر الغراوي*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyeoW...eature=related

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اسمع 
مولاتي يامولاتي يا مولاتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


قاعده اسمع الحيين 
ويلي على الكرار .. باسم 

موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياقمر لاتغيب -لؤي البغدادي*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8DJN...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*آآه وانفساه- الخطيب الحسيني سعيد المعاتيق*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqSuDDm8y0M

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يآفآرس بدر - يوسف الصبيحآوي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvvdyJFyZ7Q
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ساكن وينبض علي-السيد شريف الموسوي   ...>>روعهـ*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAvj1cDxLjg

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لاتخليني وحيد-لؤي البغداد ي \محمد الحلفي* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsI-5...eature=related

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الصـــدآفة ؛ سيد ناصر شرف : (

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJl-4dmGhcE


(w)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مولاتي يا زهراء - وليد السلطاني*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8mCQ...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ليتني-الشيخ حسين الاكرف*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYP6B...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مزار القلوب- الشيخ حسين الاكرف*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50pEv...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كثر ماأفكر بــــــ زينب-الشيخ حسين الاكرف*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5y6q...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الهي رد غريب الدار لدياره-باسم الكربلائي .. >> احبهـــا =)*

http://shiavoice.com/play-u2370.html

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أسمع الحين هوسآات عن أبو فاضل روووعه (أحمد الباوي ..*

*هنـــــــــــــآ*

*آتمنى تعجبكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمع هل المحرم 
لعبد الأمير البلادي

 :sad2:

----------


## لمعة

حالياً أسمع ,,,,,,,,,,,يوسف الصبيحاااااااااااوي 


يا فااااااااااااارس بدر ياحيدر 

اليحبك ماخـــــــــــــــــــــــسر 

والعااااااااااااااااااافك خســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله حاطه قناة سنا واتسمع فيها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الهي- باسم الكربلائي..> تستهويني وليها ذكرى خاصه على قلبي* 

http://shiavoice.com/play-b9akr.html

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شلون بيا..الأكرف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بالفعل قصيدة رائعه...*

*إشلون بيه -السيد محمد الصافي*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk-Be...eature=related

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بلغ سلامي باسم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*هنــــــــآ*

*وين تدور . حيدر التميمي ..*

----------


## فرح

استمع الى الشيخ حسين الاكرف
ســــــــورة الانسان

----------


## العيون الحزينة

استمع الى حديث الكساء
http://shiavoice.com/cat-1239.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygw5nQk1yWg

----------


## فرح

دعاء الصباح .. تفضلوا.


مع الرادود العماني .حسين اللواتي.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

منوعات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


ليس الغريب-- الشيخ مسعود المقبالي >> خسارة مو كاملة
*

http://almajara.com/up/getlink.php?id=2528

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

礞已禹

侨 醒 轻歪媲添 

扔 後糜 闱 勤演 翘砣 轻焰侨

----------


## 嫜襄 阃阆礤

*阏洼 萸劂 沅 钦锨 闱 轻弯礓 -轻皂 轻沁演*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUCPft2SVvs

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

耷谙 怯阙 轻眯卿鞘 拭袖 轻馘

----------


## 孕 轻义亚

*怯阙 .. 惹鱼 轻哐柔瞧* 

*拚 勉苘苘苘苘苘茼焉* 
*http://shiavoice.com/play-zvvV0.html*

----------


## 菅

怯抒 轻 轻亚湘 吻嵯 轻垡轻 
琼是氵 鸵礓

----------


## 嫜襄 阃阆礤

*俞厍 轻鸵-轻皂 陀礓 轻沁演*


http://shiavoice.com/play-omavy.html

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

逸 阙延 
扔 闱 窍秧 徙

----------


## 嫜襄 阃阆礤

*冗橇 轻卺沩-惹鱼 轻哐柔瞧* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOTb0pUrhLA

----------


## 嫜襄 阃阆礤

*砬徂钦-惹鱼 轻哐柔瞧*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOzOy...eature=related

----------


## 嫜襄 阃阆礤

*俏禽 沅 勤孑-惹鱼 轻哐柔瞧*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odLlsGBK6Ag

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

耷谙 怯阙 弯礓 轻氵磔

----------


## 峭崆 智期

怯抒 轻 ..轻亚湘 轻禹 阃阆轻沔渔 
仪碥苘苘苘苘苘 陀礓

----------


## 谳禽 轻逑

媲漤 融 怯阙 
怯阙 仪硌 陀礓 
焰阱

----------


## 嫜襄 阃阆礤

*

玩茄 软 勉 轻蠕礓 媾蠕 轻谌怯 溱 隳搜-汜 于硐 轻阙鞘磙 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHHoI...eature=related

----------


## 嫜襄 阃阆礤

*
砬 亚硗 室嫜 陀礓 -汜 于硐 轻阙鞘磙 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3LWD...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حج الدموع- الشيخ حسين الاكرف*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2t7pJ5PRYg

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأكرف 

اللهم صلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

من الناس- صالح الدرازي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygw5nQk1yWg

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زفة معرس 

يمكن لعلي السامي مو متأكده من اسمه 

بس روعه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7IeYKCxi7U

وآها لقلبي .. 

\
/

عفاف الحبيبة : الرابط تنسخية من الشريط الا فوق الا مكتوب قربة [ العنوان ]

وإذا كانت محفوظة عندك بالجهاز وتشغليه فَ مآلها رابط ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اهـ و اويلاه  يا ام البنين - باسم الكربلائي*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3wa84UsXPE

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دعاء الحزين-حسين غريب*

http://shiavoice.com/play-caxrq.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وديعة  خليلك- باسم الكربلائي*
http://shiavoice.com/play-exxv6.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نعي- الشيخ حسين الاكرف
*

http://ia341334.us.archive.org/0/ite..._iraqalnor.mp3

----------


## ورده محمديه

http://shiavoice.com/play-rudli.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
من المغرب للحين مااسمع الا صوت الكلاب برا في الشارع ....!
*

----------


## احلام ضائعه

استمع للحاج الرادود باسم الكربلائي
زعلتك ادري

http://shiavoice.com/play-ctVhU.html

----------


## فرح

استمع الى الرادود صالح الدرازي 
نـــــذر ياام البـــنين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حاطه فورتين وجالسة اسمع منوعاتها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اسمع الآن* 
*حيــــــــدر ياكرار* 
*للسيد محمد المووسوي ..*


*من جهازي مافي رابط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يا مناراً للعباد يا محمد الجواد - باسم الكربلائي 

*
http://shiavoice.com/play-6zwwx.html

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اممممممممممم 
ولا شي 
جالسه اتصفح المنتدى واقرأ 

فلهذا لا اسمع شيئا حاليا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يادنيا-السيد هاني الوداعي
*

http://shiavoice.com/play-m39hz.html

----------


## فرح

اسمع الى الرادود السيد هـــــــاني الوداعي ..
عـــــتب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

باسم-يا بو السبطين
*

http://shiavoice.com/play-2m81y.html

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

باسم-ام البنين
*

http://shiavoice.com/play-zsnpe.html

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

توبه الحر ..
للشيخ حسين آلـآكرف ..
< وه فديتهآ آحبببببببببهآ .. ><

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمع زقزقة العصافير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لبيك اللهم لبيك -ابا ذر 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صـــــــلي .. باسم الكربلائي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمع دوخلتي اليديده
بصوت الرادود
السيد امين السيهاتي

----------


## فرح

استمع الى الرادود صلاح الرمضان .
العليله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اسال وين - ملا باسم الكربلائي

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDGup...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نذرت الحب - ملا باسم الكربلائي

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pnld...eature=related

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اسمع قراءة حسينية في المسجد الي جنبنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الخطيب الحسيني سعيد المعاتيق ياخويه حسين زواري


*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKTWZ...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نعي (يتيمة مسلم بن عقيل )سعيد المعاتيق 
*


http://www.malkiya.net/cover/alain/H...lmaateeg14.mp3

----------


## الفجر القـادم

لا تحزن للشيخ عائض القرني
http://www.alhnuf.com/113425.html

----------


## عفاف الهدى

منوعات التميمي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


علامات الحزن - باسم الكربلائي .... >تعجبني :)
*
http://shiavoice.com/play-E8By2.html

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قاعدة احمل من المنتدى واسمع 
كمان احبها الي اتحبها وروده 
احسها اتعبر عن مشاعري كمان

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

علامات الحزن-- باسم * 
http://shiavoice.com/play-E8By2.html

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا خوية عباس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
باسم -ابد والله ما ننسى حسيناه

*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeVTK...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
باسم -الله ياحامي الشريعه 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXFza...eature=related

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اسمع قصيدة للشاعر عبد الخالق المحنة الله يحفظه
كنها زينب هاي

----------


## ورده محمديه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOzOy...eature=related
يالقاصد -باسم

----------


## ورده محمديه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBB0N...eature=related
وجه الله فوق الثرى - باسم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حاطه فورتين واسمع منوعاتها

----------


## ورده محمديه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA2DJ...eature=related

مهدي العبودي-نمشي على الرجلين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

من اليسر يا عباس -باسم 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42-vOCkV9as

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الشهيد عمار الكاظمي -من رجع ظعن السبايا
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlCwa...eature=related

----------


## ورده محمديه

مهدي العبودي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Ssxgls-4Y&NR=1

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

قم جدد الحزن في العشرين من صفر- الشيخ حسين الاكرف 
* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq7tvI4r_V4

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يابني يا علي 
أحمد الهادي الصبيحاوي

----------


## ورده محمديه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hARG0JwlEUw

تزوروني - باسم >>من ااجمل جديدهـ

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما ننساك

ملا محمد الصايغ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egfIHlfFO-E

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حاطه قناة هدهد

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

تزوروني <<<< ملا باسسم تجنن

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نداء العقيدة

سيد حسين الحسيني... وخدام الحسين عليه السلام في العتبة الحسينية المقدسة

http://www.imamhussain-fm.com/sound_...listn&s_id=772

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هضيمة
علي الدبيسي التميمي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عباس.. مو ياهو اليجي ويطوفه

ملا احمد الساعدي

http://www.zshare.net/audio/8588415935fe3622/

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بلا كلمات - الشيخ حسين الأكرف

----------


## لمعة

أسمع .........تلاوة من القران الكريم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمة يالاكبر 
مرتضى الموسوي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بلا كلمات

الشيخ الاكرف

----------


## ورده محمديه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3q-rIVVJj0&NR=1

معذور قلبي - السيد محمد الموسوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*هضيمة 

علي الدبيسي التميمي

احبها موووت
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اسمع* 

*حلم شاعر.. باسم الكربلائي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اسمع صوت اانفاسي ودقات قلبي !



*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحين ولا شي 
بس قبل شوي كنت اسمع الشيخ سعيد الغزوي 
في الأربعين 
في حسينية الخوئي بسنابس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نبينا يا نبينا - سلامة البيضاني
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4HCsTcHuVY

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زينب تركتوني
سيد صفاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الليله كل نور -سلامة البيضااني* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TjHG8jBus8&NR=1

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

الحب عيني ... مرتضى البيضاني .. مرتضى العبودي
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uo-...eature=related

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-21-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اهداء الى اامي بمناسبة عيد الام :)
امي الحبيبه ..غسان الشامي 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F66npOefyPU

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-21-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسمع الشغلات الي حاطتنها وردة محمدية

----------

ورده محمديه (03-26-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احمل الشغلات الي حاطينها الشباب واسمع
بوركتم اخواني

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نشيد انيس التائهين... محمد فاضل...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18Rr4w50WyY

----------

